# Pies baked inside cakes need help!



## ladyntheapron (Dec 28, 2010)

Trial and error, semi success, suggestions needed!!! I have been trying to perfect the homemade pie baked inside the cake. I have some flavor combinations perfected according to my taste testers. I have figured out how long to bake my pies and how much crust is too much. What I need help with is perfecting a moist cake from center to outside. The same cake that it takes 35 minutes to bake takes an hour and 40 to 50 minutes to bake with a pie in the center at 350 degrees. Plus you have to tent the top to keep it from burning. People are already ordering the cakes, word of mouth is sreading and I don't feel they are ready because the outside is dry. I am baking in a spring form pan. Any suggestions for getting the cake done in the center without dryong out the edges?


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

How about spritzing the outside of the cake with simple syrup after it cools?


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I recently saw a Food TV episode on this very same thing. It's becoming a fad and should catch on nationwide. That's my prediction. Anyway, if you go to Yahoo or Google and type in "cherpumple", you will get a bunch of links to sites that deal with this very same dessert. There are photos and recipes there which should help. You can also type in "pie baked inside cake" and come up with links as well.

I'm guessing your temp is too high if the top is over browning. The recipes I looked at said 350 degrees, but they were using cake pans, not spring form pans. Good luck!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE COME SHOOT ME NOW!!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

How creative. Catch on? Maybe with home bakers. can u say terducken


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not sure i get it - doesn't the crust get soggy getting cooked inside a cake?  How can it be good?  Or is it just for show, like four and twenty blackbirds baked in a pie?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

panini said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE COME SHOOT ME NOW!!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif
> 
> How creative. Catch on? Maybe with home bakers. can u say terducken


Pan , I never laughed so hard.....lol ......


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

The idea appals me!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I did google what ever the name was.

Seemed to be one guy. Got some press. All storebought. Huge, a mess, sloppy. One look at the guy explained

it. Not an invention, we've had Dump Cake down here for 100+ yrs.

Ladyntheapron,

You seem to be doing something different. 3+4" deep pan sounds much better.

Have you tried lowering the temp and baking longer?

Springforms are traditionally a thin guage metal. I'm thinking you may have to track down a heavy gauge pan. Chicago metalic, maybe.

That will absolutely help with your centers done. Y ou may also want to loosly cover 3/4 way through.

Are you floating the pie? Are you prebaking ? Blind baking the crusts?

Good luck, seems like you have something going

pan


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

I found instructions for making it - sort of. The directions call for cake mixes, but you can overcome that. The thing is, it says the cakes will be dry. They didn't seem to mind that, after all 'it's still cake'. Whatever.

There was something funny, though - the title was 'Cherpumple: The Turducken of Desserts"

Anyway, here's the link~

http://vivren.wordpress.com/2010/11/09/cherpumple-the-turkducken-of-desserts/


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Granny!

Thank you very much for a great fun start to my day/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Maybe next year I'll be making stumplemumple cakes for Easter.

Granny, do you have dump cakes out there?

Researching recipes here 30 yrs. ago, it was the first thing I came across.

Rectangle pan, optional to line the bottom with pie dough or not. Dump in fruit filling,

Dump in yellow cake mix, dot with butter and bake. It;s a staple recipe here.

sounds the same, but not dry.

gtg 375 chocolate egges for just 1 order/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I couldn't BELIEVE my eyes at the photographs on that site!


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

Panini, sure we have dump cakes here! In fact, that was the first thing my kids learned to bake (homemade bread was second).

We also have stack cakes, jam cakes, pudding cakes, stacked pies (not sure what those are called, but they're several pies, stacked on top of one another, like a layer cake), cake pies, brownie pies, and all sorts of other wonderments.


----------

